# Muzzle Brake



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Who in Houston is doing a good job on muzzle brakes


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

MG Arms in Spring. They are right down the street from Carter's Country.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Lindstrom Machine...Larry Lindstrom...good guy and great work.


----------



## woods (Dec 3, 2011)

Briley makes a nice looking one, flush if your barrel is thick enough










sorta like an expanded metal thingy but works good


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

that is a cool looking brake. how do you like it, how effective is it?


----------



## woods (Dec 3, 2011)

Not as effective on recoil as some but not as loud as those that are more effective. They don't give reduction on their website

http://www.briley.com/briley-rifles.aspx

but I would guess at about 35%

Wouldn't put it on a light 375 but it was just enough on a 338 win mag to make it more shootable on an old shoulder, about down to a 30-06 in a light rifle level


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

X2 on Kerry at Match Grade.


----------



## MHMRanch (Jun 29, 2009)

call active tuning solutions and talk to Johny 281-516-3537


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Just go to Hondo and get a Vias brake.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

Chris @ Aquila Firearms 713-870-9398


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

X2 for Chris at http://www.aquilafirearms.com/


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

horned frog said:


> Just go to Hondo and get a Vias brake.


x2. Got 'em on my 3 personal and 2 work rifles. My .338 Lapua custom tactical rifle feels like a .243 Win.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the input Guys I went with a vandenberg ED has built several guns for me doe's a good job on everything he touches


----------

